# Brown bugs like fleas :( need help



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I was so happy to set up my new aquarium and got a very healthy but cheap plec.. i have in my tank a heater and pump filter and plants.. i checked the aquarium before i put the plec in there and all was well.

The plec was healthy and active when i brought it, my problem is i just noticed some hmmmm very small like flea size and of a light brown color in one corner or the aquarium at the front. They are hopping around and jumping like crazy and crawing up the glass!!!! 

What are they? and should i be worried or will the plec eat them or my fish i will get in a few weeks?

I am worried as i always assume the worst.

Hope some one can help me out and put my mind at rest..

Thanks

EDIT - i have just seen a about 10 heading for the light and one has what i can only decribe as acting like a snail as it crawls up the glass to the light


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Seeds Shrimps,Cyclops?, Was this tank just setup up like a day ago?
What substrate are you using


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i have the same thing. i dont know what they are.
i have a shrimp only tank and the cherry tank has these, so i put in three small whitecloud to hopefully eat them. they arent shrimp.

my orange shrimp tank on the other hand has hydras and i tossed in 5 whiteclouds.

many said to just feed less and do a waterchange.

i havent gotten around to putting one of those bugs under my childhood microscope.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

i have just normal gravel and the plants are fine and the tank is 7 days old... i am worried should i be?????

The b**t**d things look like them seed shrimps but with out the long feller things...

i hate having something i not know what it is ... i am worried i will have to restart everything tbh..

 damn them.... and would the plec eat them ?

Thank from a tipsy Zippin


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Seeds shrimps dont have feller thingys. those are cyclops.
And these little Critters means that your water is very very clean . These are good signs they arent harmful.

But um guessing there is very little currrent flow in your tank?


----------



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

does somebody imagine how many living things besides our fishes/shrimps lives on our tanks?? Jesus,, thousands!! and more of that, the most are useful for the enviroment, I also have those on my only shrimp aquarium. I like to watch them with a magnify lens.. enjoy and relax,, nothing happens...


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a strong water flow around the tank, however where they are it is less strong of a flow tbh... I check my aquarium once if not twice a day i was thinking of siphoning them through a tube to get rid of them, but then they are life and i hope a harmful part of my aquarium.

thanks


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

it would be near impossible to kill all the infusoria in a tank. I actively encourage mine as a food source for the smaller fish and to keep the tank cycling nutrients.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

You should worry about ammonia and nitrite poisoning on your pleco if your tank is so young. Daily water changes to keep both below .5ppm until it cycles will keep him alive and well.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

As long as it isn't a fish louse, you're fine


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

why you go and say that fishscale ??? lucky i know it not to be, but to many reading your comments and esp to the newbies you may have worried them....

They are not fish louse but seed shrimps....


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

They are probobly small crustacians and are very important to a stable ecosystem both as prey and as nutrient cyclers. 

If you wish to see them gone or their number under control try getting some fish or other predators in the tank. Otherwise with frequent water changes their numbers will decline as well.


----------

